# Spectrum ride profile and stats.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I did the Spectrum ride today and got a bunch of stats and an altitude graph. It was a gorgeous 70 degree morning with little wind in the bay area. Ride size probably 100 people.

The warm-up and cool down were unusually fast thus keeping the average speed high despite about 8 red lights on foothill. Average was 22.58 mph.

Very intersting is the climbing. There's no big hills on this ride but all the rollers tally up to... 1860 feet.

Distance is 49.04 miles and ride time is 2 hours 10 minutes.

So there you have it, the oldest best free race in the peninsula. Anyone else frequent or visit this ride??

francois


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I was also there today. It is a pretty sweet ride and fast. I only do it once in a while but I had fun today so I will probably stick with it. Another favorite is the Wed night Valley ride. Thats another fast ride with most of the same people.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

travis200 said:


> I was also there today. It is a pretty sweet ride and fast. I only do it once in a while but I had fun today so I will probably stick with it. Another favorite is the Wed night Valley ride. Thats another fast ride with most of the same people.


Cool!! What do you look like and what bike do you ride? I'm sporting a new bike these days and I pick up that ride from Starbucks on Homestead road.

I love the Valley ride too but haven't been there much this year. I have a regular Wednesday night ride that goes up Old La Honda down 84 then up Kings Mountain. How can you resist... 2 uphill time trials in one day!!

francois


----------



## RoyG. (Jun 15, 2004)

*I was there...*

Hey Francis,

Great to see you at the Spectrum ride... I'll try to join you and Derek during your Wednesday rides. 

Take care,
Roy


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*"Single file, please"*

The ride yesterday wasn't so great and I didn't feel that great for it, either. Got dropped on Mountain Home. Cramped when turning onto Woodside Rd.

How often do the police come by and say hi to the group?

Me: Green Lemond, LGBRC jersey.

Hope to see you guys out there!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

JAishima said:


> The ride yesterday wasn't so great and I didn't feel that great for it, either. Got dropped on Mountain Home. Cramped when turning onto Woodside Rd.
> 
> How often do the police come by and say hi to the group?
> 
> ...


So the police were watching the group huh, interesting. On the Spectrum ride, there was a Woodside cop shadowing the group on the entire Alpine-Portola road. He wanted to make sure the group stayed near the shoulder and stopped at the Portola stop sign.

So these rides are on the cops hotlist. I don't necessarily blame them. The group likes to take over the entire road and it's very dangerous to pass the group. Cops and irate drivers make for a stressful ride. I like to stay near the shoulder/bike lane myself and don't like to go more than 3 lanes wide.

On another note, I have an awesome ride developing on Wednesday afternoons 
time: Wednesdays, 5:30pm at Edgewood and Canada.
route: Canada, Old La Honda, down 84, Up and down Kings.

It's mostly mtbr.com employees but I'd like to get more rbr members to join in.

francois


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*(valley ride)*

It's mostly mtbr.com employees but I'd like to get more rbr members to join in.

Yeah, as you probably figured out, it's the Valley Ride. The cop started tailing us as soon as we turned onto Alpine from Arastradero, all the way to the turn onto Mountain Home. I like to stay at/about the edge of the bike lane myself. I'm not sure I like the huge rides (or even races, for that matter), that many people just seems like a bit much.

You guys are in the SF area? Didn't know that. Your ride sounds good, but it's a bit early for me. I may see you guys sometime, though...

Jun


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I was also at the Valley ride last night. Ist one this year. Last year I never made onto Portola Vally rd before getting dropped. This time I held on (barely) had to bridge a few long gaps and even did the climb in Huddart Park. The Valley ride seems faster and more intense than the Spectrum ride. Both are a great ride. By the way I am the guy in the SJBC team kit with a black and red Lemond Zurich.


----------

